# Wing Chun in Cambridge/Boston, MA



## Kennesten (Apr 15, 2003)

A cousin of mine will be moving to Cambridge, MA and is deeply interested in studying Wing Chun.  I gave a quick Google search and came up with the Wing Chun Kung Fu academy under Stanley Jue:

http://wckfa.com

Do any of you study there?  I will be contacting the instructors for more information, but I was wondering if you guys knew anything about this school or others in the Cambridge/Boston area.

Thank you very much!

Nicholas Lauridsen


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

If you get no response you might also ask here.


----------



## Kennesten (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks!

Nicholas


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

Did he end up studying there?


----------



## ami (Dec 11, 2006)

heard this is one of the better places in the area:

http://www.winthropwingchunclub.com/


----------

